# Revell-Monogram molds have new home



## Luftace43 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi guys, got word a couple days ago through a modelling club I used to belong to regarding the latest news of Revell-Monogram since the Hobbico bankruptcy. Atlantis Toys and Hobbies of New York has purchased the rest of the toolings that didn't end up with Revell of Germany. Which ones they do or don't have is not yet known but they are planning to start repopping kits in Q1 2019. Glad these went to a good home. Thought others might be glad to here this as well. Below is a link to the news article.

Breaking News! Atlantis buys Revell toolings – UPDATE – CultTVman's Fantastic Modeling

Chad


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2018)

Curious to see which ones and prices


----------



## Luftace43 (Sep 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Curious to see which ones and prices


Same here. Took a look at Atlantis' site and the kits they offer now seem reasonable, so that seems promising.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2018)

Be interesting to know what will happen to the support service, for example, replacement parts etc.


----------

